# PA Brewery Historian Rich Wagner to speak Sept 22 - Forks Club meeting in Tatamy PA



## wedigforyou (Aug 1, 2016)

Forks of the Delaware Bottle Club will host PA Brewery Historian Rich Wagner will be our  guest speaker. He is highly sought after for  speaking engagements and he authored the book, _Philadelphia Beer: A  Heady History of Brewing in the Cradle of Liberty_. Free and open to the  public- Hope Lutheran Church 240 S 8th St Tatamy PA 18085 - 7:30 pm. Folks start to gather around 7:00.


----------

